# Sunset near High Island



## Fisher Lou (May 16, 2005)

After a wonderful day of fishing and photography. I stoped by the roadside to take just one more photo. 

Canon 40D, f25 1/4sec,Iso100 -2/3, Canon 100-400, 77mosqu/pic


----------



## Koru (Sep 25, 2006)

dear god, that's just utterly beautiful.

thank you Louis, from my heart. rosesm


----------



## sandybottom (Jun 1, 2005)

Looks like you caught a keeper.


----------



## MT Stringer (May 21, 2004)

Good job, Lou.


----------



## stargazer (May 24, 2004)

WOW!!!!!! Outstanding Lou. I do love sunrises and sunsets. Great job!


----------



## Pocketfisherman (May 30, 2005)

Gorgeous. That's one of those one percent sunset shots. Take a hundred good ones, but only one is the best out of that hundred. You've got one of them there.


----------



## MakoMike (Feb 21, 2008)

Excellent!


----------



## Ibeafireman (Jul 24, 2006)

That is just freaking beautifull Louis


----------



## Blue Water Breaux (Feb 6, 2008)

Lou, I don't know you, or much about photography other than pointing and clicking, but that is one of the most beautiful sunsets/pictures I've ever seen.


----------



## fishphoto (Mar 3, 2005)

very cool!


----------



## Corky (May 22, 2004)

excellent shot...gorgeous...


----------



## Earnieg (Dec 26, 2008)

Great job on that sunset Lou.


----------



## dicklaxt (Jun 2, 2005)

I think its absolutely terrible,,,,,,,,,,,,cause I didn't take it.smile

dick


----------



## Fisher Lou (May 16, 2005)

Thanks everone for the wonderful comments. As I left the rookery in High Island, it was apparent that the sunset was going to be a good one so I looked for a stratigic and "safe", spot to stop along the road. With God's brush at hand, the sky emerged with color, the painted sky took shape. It was cool!!!!!!!

This was a shot I took about 40 minutes before the painted sky. It was just practice. Still it was wondrous.


----------



## Foxtrot704 (Jan 25, 2008)

Both of those shots would be on my wall! Awesome!


----------



## Slip (Jul 25, 2006)

Agree, beautiful colors and clouds.


----------



## JohnnyWalkerRed (May 3, 2007)

SWEET!!!!!


----------



## Tucsonred (Jun 9, 2007)

I think you should frame it and hang it on the wall..that has got to be one of the most beautiful sunsets I've ever seen!! Thank you!!


----------



## Mo's Mom (Feb 21, 2009)

Wow, both of them are awesome shots!!


----------

